# Hunting propert near...



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

A road and tracks. Would this really effect or scare game? The property is approximately a square shape 50 acres. The property connects to state park on the south and west side and is one parcel from connecting to state on the east side and that is where a road and railroad track run through. It runs on the very edge of the property heading north and south. I was told the freight train usually operates once a day and if it did, it comes in around 5pm. This is my first hunting property so I'm a little excited and don't want to make a decision and regret it later.

I'm hoping for some advice real soon as I'd like to know if I should pursue.


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

The road or tracks will not bother anything


----------



## SeaRay (Jan 23, 2008)

More won't bother anything. They are used to it.


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## cptncor (Dec 30, 2010)

beware of the ST land users pushing the boundarys of the park....the property would have to be a great deal for me to buy with that many people being so close. I imagine you will also get the random RR track hunters a couple times a year that will say its public land....


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

There will be plenty of signs posted. Not to mention the cabin and pole barn can be seen from the road so not much room for argument that whoever it might be thought it was state land.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I have hunted a farm (St Clair Co.)for many years that has a railroad track on its north boundry. When the train goes by about a dozen times a day or more it is very loud. The best area for deer is the area within two hundred yds of the tracks. I have jumped bucks out of the thick brush on the property side of the track fence many times as they lay right there all day while the trains rumble past, they apparently feel very safe there. Same with turkeys they stand there strutting and dancing around while the train is blowing its horn and speeding down the tracks. I used to wait at the edge of the woods for a train to come by early before daylight so I could get to my blind or treestand while the train was going by to cover any noise I might make.


----------



## evilcoon (Jan 29, 2012)

The care taker on the property mentioned something similar but I feel better hearing it else where. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

You PM me about my 50 acres for sale. I tried to answer your PM but can't because your PM is full. Anyways I have a purchase agreement on my 50 acres that I have for sale. If everything goes as should, the land will be gone, for the most part, by May 1.


----------

